# Are these good names for a male?



## nbert (Jul 6, 2011)

I also don't have my Vizsla male yet, but I am considering the following names:

Any thoughts good or bad?

1. Marco
2. Luke
3. Jack

Any other ideas? I like something classic and or regal.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I suggest to get the dog first and then consider possible names. 
Every pet is different and sometimes it's personality or specific quark will guide.

It took us about a week before settling on Sam. 
Sam was my best childhood friend and he was a little clumsy when running. Once you have experienced a baby Vizsla run...hilarious.

Good luck


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree. You definitely should meet him first. My parents had a name picked out prior to meeting their dog and found that it didn't suit him at all. He was going to be Rocky but when we brought him home, he loved to steal my things while I was sorting laundry. His name is Bandit. Haha.
We had a few names picked out for our V before we met because we weren't sure on sex, etc. It ended up that our girl definitely was a Holley, which was our first pick.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I shouldn't do this but here it goes :

My favorite male Vizsla name - Cuervo ;D


----------



## hzurkovic (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe a good old hungarian name, like Laszlo, Zoltan, Zoltzietc


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

nbert said:


> I like something classic and or regal.


Duke
/thread


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

If we get another one in a couple more years, I'd really like to name him Trouble. 

-Janice


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I think it's fun to come up with a short list of names; however, I agree that waiting until you actually get your puppy is best. Personalities, physical characteristics, and even events with your pup can greatly influence the most fitting choice. In my area, if you go with Luke or Jack, your pup may get confused with the 25% of children seemingly with those names


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i heard once that names that end in soft sounding letters are more pleasing to the dogs. Now this might be a bunch of hogwash.I do think its all in how you say the name.


----------



## sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

our handsome little 18 week old man is called Rufus,,suits him just right and everyone he meets says its a good name for him ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,

Having owned our male Viz, Brook for over 2yrs now, a name comes to mind...............

MEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


D&J

We agree, get him first get to know him and something will just be spontaneous with regards to naming him. Good luck!


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

I agree that you should wait till you meet him to give him a name. We called ours no name for the first week we had him. Their personality will quickly shine through and you will find just how much they inspire you.


----------



## sgarelick (Jun 13, 2011)

We're also going to be getting a new edition to our family soon. So far the names we have come up with are Ozzy, Kirby, Taz and Basil. 

Who knows, maybe after we meet him we'll come up with something else.

--Steve


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm getting a female Viz in two days... I'm way too excited! Leia is her name...

As for male names, Im not super big on military or anything but I was thinking military/police call signs would make good names... especially since you are the _*Alpha*_... he can be:
1) Bravo
2) Charlie 
3) Delta
4) my personal favorite - Tango
and others are cool too... hope it helps


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What about "Polo" for a male? Polo is the game of Royals.

I always thought that "Nutmeg" would be a cute name for a female Vizsla. 

1. Vizsla coat is similar in color to nutmeg.
2. You could shorten it to a call name of "Meg" -- OR
3. You could shorten it to a call name of "Nut"! 

Ha, Ha!


----------

